# mIRC Online Game: The Irregulars of Hollowfaust!



## Nightfall

So far I can give no details as to the time, but the place is my own channel that I've registered.  It will most likely be in the evening and possibly weekends, but times can be changed.

Details of the campaign:

Hollowfaust is known for it's unusual atmosphere. It draws many to it, some for scents of riches, others for the magic near by, then some just for the thrill. But even the peoples of Hollowfaust could not foresee the coming of a new band of truly unlikely heroes... 

Basic stuff to know:

5th level character and/or it's character equivalent level
45 point buy. 
Half starting gold using the chart in the Dmg on page 58 for character gold.
No magical items, weapons, armors, rings. Scrolls and potion are allowed.
Masterworked items are permissible
All standard prices for magical items are tripled for purposes of buying. This is only in game, and does not affect buying such items as potions and scrolls. 
You can spend as much gold as you like one item. Just be warned, 

While a working knowledge of the Scarred Lands IS helpful, it's not necessary. Also if you have any of the books from the Scarred Lands, please consult me for which ones you can reference. That said, Relics and Rituals IS allowed for player use. The Dmg, for purposes of buying magic items, is also useablel but only for determining base line prices for potions and scrolls. All other magic items are under the DM's purvey.

In regards to races, all the races in Races of the Scarred Lands are allowed. This means most PHB races, with a few modifications, the elf and dwarf sub races, but no gnomes. Half-elves, half orcs, and humans tend to be more common in the Scarred Lands than most other races. Also allowed, all the PC Slitheren in Warren of the Ratmen, Sutak and Vertigen. If you need information on the races and other these types, please email me and I'll send you along the appropriate information. I am changing the ELCs on the Slitheren from what's listed in Warren of the Ratmen to reflect what I feel is an accurate reflection of their powers. Sutak and Vertigen are both ELC +1 modifiers.  

We are about heroes folks. So please, no LE, NE, or CE characters. Doesn't mean your characters aren't flawed but I prefer to keep alignments within the purvey of good/orderly/neutrality.  

In regards to Prestige classes, the only prestige classes I'll allow (presently) are any that come from the Scarred Lands, or the Dmg. I will make an exception IF I think it suitable to the campaign. However I must have pretty compelling RP reason.

Any core feats and class book feats are allowed. Feats out a SL source are fine as well. 

For clerics, I expect only that you follow your god but be respectiveful to those of other faiths as well. At least if they are non-hostile. Only those domains in the PHB, R&R, Divine and the Defeated are admissible. 

I hope that is expansive enough. If you need more questions or have concerns, please email me.  If you wish to join, email at: nighttfall@yahoo.com 

I look forward to making this work people.


----------



## Nightfall

While there's no set date, I will give out times I'd like to do this. Players that are interested can email me about changes.

Tuesday 8-10 pm EST
Thursday 8-11 pm EST

Mondays are a definately no. Wednesdays are a possibility but depends my class schedule which looks to be Mon and Wednesday Nights 6-9 (I some times get out early)

Fridays are possible, provided they are between 7-9 pm 

Saturdays and Sundays are out, since I'll be out doing real life gaming as well. 

Hope that give some people an idea of what I want to try with this.


----------



## The Crimster

Nightfall, the one true Scarred Lands teleevangelist. =)

So... err... 45 points...? Is that right? Or perhaps a misprint??


----------



## Fevil

I am very interested in this Nightfall, but Im Scottish and that would mean I would be playing around 1am, however, just incase I can, would you mind me making a character up anyway?


----------



## Nightfall

The Crimster said:
			
		

> *Nightfall, the one true Scarred Lands teleevangelist. =)
> 
> So... err... 45 points...? Is that right? Or perhaps a misprint?? *





Nope. No misprint and yes I'm going Tele-evangelist for this time around.


----------



## Nightfall

Fevil said:
			
		

> *I am very interested in this Nightfall, but Im Scottish and that would mean I would be playing around 1am, however, just incase I can, would you mind me making a character up anyway? *




Ah well maybe I can do a little earlier Fevil. Right now I only have one other player but I can see what we can do for you. I'd love to have you.


----------



## Fevil

I can't seem to get your email to work, I keep on getting it sent back with a "This user does not have a Yahoo account".
Any other way I can send it to you? Or perhaps I can post it here?
Or we can talk about it in in a chatroom?

Fevil


----------



## Nightfall

Just send it here: blaine_spawn1@hotmail.com

I'll get back to you ASAP Fevil.


----------



## Nightfall

I figured out what happened. I misspelled my own email address! *doh* Anyway Fevil, the first link should work BUT you can send it to my other email address JUST in case.


----------



## drowdude

Count me as interested! If you play multiple nights I dont know that I can necessarily make every session though...


----------



## drquestion

I just sent you an e-mail, but I thought I'd post here, too, in case you check here first.  I'm definitely interested, although thursdays might be bad for me sometimes.  tuesdays and wednesdays would both be good, though.

drquestion


----------



## Nightfall

Drowdude,

Well I'm going to TRY for multiple nights. I'd like to get in three hour each session, thus filling out six hours if we manage 2 days a week or 9 if we have a REALLY good week.

Drquestion,

Got your email and I sent you a reply. I look forward to having you.


----------



## Nightfall

Just give you all an update, I'll be emailing the players that have contacted me. We WILL try to game tomorrow night at 8 pm EST. I will also explain two house rules I'm employing to help evoke some good role play AND also help someof the players that don't know the Scarred Lands, to understand it's background. I look forward to hearing from you guys.


----------



## Dead on Arrival

Yo, what is the channel/server you are using?  You never told me...


----------



## Nightfall

Sorry DOA! I sent you an email though.

The channel was #Irregulars_Hollowfaust and it was on Psionics.net, which is where En world has their java based/mIRC chats.


----------



## Fevil

It doesnt look like Ill have the time Nightfall, sorry, but Ive got college starting next week, and I wont be able to stay up to play.
No ones fault..just the lousy Time Zones.

Have fun all who take part...Ill be cursing you


----------



## Nightfall

Sorry to hear that Fevil. I wish I could fix this but if it helps, and you have time, we just trying for once a week on Tuesdays.


----------



## LufiaLillystorm

*My dramtic return?*

Hello love ^_^ I would ...love...to play in yoru game ^_^ heard wonderful things and sent you an email ^_^ let me know....

Thankies


----------



## Nightfall

Email sent and I'm glad you read over the stuff here then. Saves me from sending that part to you. The more basic stuff I'll send along.


----------

